# Please Help~! ( MK4 Jetta Horn is not working)



## yjustin (May 22, 2008)

It is for MK4 Jetta
Having problem with Horns.
I did research for whole lots of threads for this problem
I know there are dual tone horns behind the front bumper driver's side.
Many typical problems were bad relays, fuses, actual switch, and horns themselves
I already checked the relays, fuses, and horns and they are all fine. I also removed the airbag and tested the switch on the steering wheel and it is fine too. So I believe it might be the wiring problems between switch to relay or to horns.
If anyone have any idea about this problem please help~! and wiring schems for the horns would help too.
Thank you 
My personal email is yooyoung @ hotmail.com
Thanks again


----------



## Civiceater1 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Please Help~! (yjustin)*

Buy a cheap replacement horn and swap out factory. The horns for driving are in a terrible location and take on a lot of water. I have had this same problem. Both horns went at the same time, wierd but true. A set of euro horns from pepboys did the trick


----------



## yjustin (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Please Help~! (Civiceater1)*

But horns were working fine when I connected them with battery 
Hmmm
Anyone ?


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

Look if there is any corrosion on horn connector. Otherwise take DMM or light bulb and check if there is any power.


----------



## yjustin (May 22, 2008)

No corrosion and no power....
OMG~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## smick (Jun 5, 2009)

You said that you have checked relay. But did you try if it functions.


----------



## yjustin (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (smick)*

yes i did and it clicks with 12v current power applied
BTW, dealer said that it is RELAY#1 but i dont have any relay socket for #1, so i checked all relays on the pannel for functioning and they all work fine. Are all 2000 Jettas have horn relays ? this drives me crazy
please help~!


----------

